# Electronic fences?????



## Ty's Marty (Apr 19, 2005)

Boogity,
I have 2 acres with Invisible Fence....All I can say is God must have had a hand in creating it  It truly is a miracle I have had it now for a little over a year....Neither of my dogs have recieved a correction in over 10 months and in those first couple of months I think they maybe received 4/5 apiece. They have been tempted by everything imaginable, joggers, other dogs, horses, chipmunks, wild turkey, cats, UPS, garbagemen, deer, bear ect.
Two very good examples: Ty my golden was playing with a mole...kinda mouthing him and pushing him with his nose and very very involved...the mole must have gone into the 3 ft. area were Ty heard audible sound(because they do get an 8 second audible sound first to warn them to stop or turn around be fore they get corrected and that is all explained in the training which only takes 15mins. a day, twice a day for two weeks!!) ....Ty stopped and let the mole proceed over the other side without a moment hesitation Second one and it now happens often, is when the neighbor dog from up the road comes to play with my two canine kids. They will play for about an hour or so and then "Moby"(a german shepard mix) will saunder home and my dogs just watch him leave!!
One thing the fence people tell their customers not to do is leave your dogs unattend behind the invisible fence when you leave your property. Because it doesn't protect them from people or other animals coming in! Dogs, especially purebreds are targets for theft. My two wooded acres are not densly wooded, so I can see were the dogs are at all times if a look out the windows in my house....and I will periodically check on them to see if they are OK!
Hope this helps....Its wonderful just to open the door and say "Go Play"


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

O.K. guys....I just have to say that I know NOTHING about electric fences but I do know good looking goldens when I see them. Boogity - that's one beaut you have there. Ty's Marty - well....what can I say other than "look at that face!" Is that Ty? How old is he?Nice square head - I like that!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

I have no experience and I don't like them because I do Positive Training, not punishment based training, so you know I will be biased against it from the start, so now you know where I stand.

Now here is one reason why I have heard they can be bad. At first they will leave the boundary, it could be to chase a squirrel or rabbit. When they come back home they get zapped for returning. What does that teach them? Coming home is bad?

Also the use of punishment and electronic Zaps goes against my training methods. I boundary trained Clancy using Positive Only methods and when he is out free he will not leave the property. To give an example, the other day he was out free and 2 ducks walked down the street right in front of him. He saw them and was very interested, but he did not leave the property to get them. Later they came on our property and then he became very excited and tried to get them. Until we called him off and brought him in that is.


----------



## Ty's Marty (Apr 19, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> O.K. guys....I just have to say that I know NOTHING about electric fences but I do know good looking goldens when I see them. Boogity - that's one beaut you have there. Ty's Marty - well....what can I say other than "look at that face!" Is that Ty? How old is he?Nice square head - I like that!


*Thank you, mojosums! Yes, that is"My Beau Ty"(AKC name) He is 21 months old...the other canine kid is actually my daughters black lab, Emma! *
*Ty comes from a great pedigree...little did I know that when I pick the breeder in Ct., she was a new breeder but came highly recommended because she was mentored by a well established and respected breeder. His granddad is Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs(Kirby) The Top Specialty Winning Golden Retriever of all time:nchuck: , who has sired 100 Champions(he died in 2000) one of which was Ty's Mom( Ch.Goldtrak SteeleCreek Sorbet) Kirby has his own website at www.Rushhill.com If you would like to check it out...it's a great site.*
*But I would have loved him even if he had no "blue blood" in his pedigree.. LOL But he is my "Blonde Surfer Dude" and he is beautiful...and would have made his granddaddy proud.*
*There are more pictures of Ty in the gallery under Adult goldens and Funny goldens...he is very photogenic...I love taken pictures of him.*
*Here is my latest pics....Ty and his Turtle Tucker....Ty found him in the driveway and was getting a little ruff with him so I rescued him and put him in the birdbath...daughter decided to keep the turtle and he now resides in her room in a very fancy tank with a floating dock...:uhoh: !*
*Sorry I'm off topic but didn't know where to put this reply! *

*Click on the "thumbnail" and get a larger view of the picture!*


----------



## tx.lakerats (May 28, 2005)

I don't personally have experience with them. but have friends who SWEAR by them... so if needed I think that I would have to give them a try


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

NO NO please dont get one of these horrible things!

Dont just take my word for it that they are cruel, the kennel club of Grt Britain has banned them and have a look at these links.

If the first one does not convince you, then look at the links at the end of the article in the second!

www.itsfortheanimals.com/RUFUS.HTM

www.scallywagsdogs.com/proteam.html


----------



## Singer (Jun 17, 2005)

*Invisible fencing*

We had an invisible fence with our first Golden and it worked fine. However, you have to take the time and train them properly otherwise it will not work. Personally, I don't find it to be cruel as our version warned the dog with a buzzing sound when he got within a certain distance. Eventually we ended up taking off the collar as he knew where he was allowed to roam and didn't need the reminder. But we did take the time to watch the videos included, read the books beforehand and made sure we trained him as we were instructed by the company. This fence doesn't work for all breeds, but our Golden responded well to it.


----------



## AbbeyRose (May 22, 2005)

Our electric fence is a life saver!! I put the collars on the dogs when they go outside to play and remove them promptly when they come in. I never, never, never leave the collars on when I am not home, nor do I leave them outside when I leave. Abbey (18 months) has been corrected three times and Alex (6 months) twice. I set the collar to deliver the lowest correction level and just the sound of the warning will keep them in the yard. I am currently using the wireless version which did not require any buried wire. Total investment, $500.00 and worth EVERY penny!!


----------



## Boogity (Apr 23, 2005)

AbbeyRose - please tell me more about the wireless fence. The thought of moving has crossed our minds several times in the past two years and the cost of an in-ground electronic fence would be for nothing if we move.

What happens if there is a power failure or the battery backup goes bad?


----------



## AbbeyRose (May 22, 2005)

Boogity,


The unit is call Instant Fence by Pet Safe. It is a small unit that plugs into a standard 110 outlet inside your house. It allow the dogs to travel around the unit up to 90 feet (180 foot radius). It may not sound like much but they still have plenty of room to run and play. As far as a power outage or battery back up, I have no info. As I said, I only allow for them to be collared when I am home and able to supervised. Once they learn the boundaries they will seldom venture out. Abbey has been known to "test" the fence, but always returns uncorrected after hearing the "beep".


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

I have two Golden's. Sam is 5, and we got him as a puppy. Barney is a rescue dog, we think is around 10.
I have 4 acres, and the invisible fence has been the best investment since I bought the house. It is safe, easy, and a great way to keep your loved ones from running. If he is trained properly, he will NEVER cross the line, so there is no worry about coming back.
Used properly, Invisible Fence is flawless.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## Ty's Marty (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree 100%. I have a2yr. old golden and a 3 yr. old black lab. Both these dogs have been tempted by everything man & nature could throw at them and have never crossed the line. I agree totally about being trained properly and also I do not leave my dogs outside with just the invisible fence and leave for the day or even hours. I'm to afraid something could come onto the property and do them harm or they could be stolen. We live in the woods. It is so nice to open the door and tell the canine kids to "Go Play" and not worry! What a godsend this invisible fence has been!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

That is so good to hear! At the suggestion of another thread in this forum, I have invested in an invisible fence...but then it got cold and snowed, so I haven't taken Woody out to train him yet. Hopefully when it is a little warmer, we'll start working on it. I would love to give him a little more outside time!


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Training, Training, Training, is what makes the invisible fence so good. There is the visual line [flags that come down over time] the audio signal which comes from their collar when they get to close to the line, then the actual correction, if they cross the line. The "correction is VERY mild, and will not hurt them. My 4 year old got corrected once during training, and never again. We only let them out when we are home, but it is very convenient. They also do their duty in the woods, so no clean up.
Good luck
Ron


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I have read the training manual that comes with the fence, and I don't really care for it. How did you train your dogs? For how long before you let them go out on their own? Is training something you do continually, or once they have learned, do they remember where the boundary is? 

Also, the flags that came with mine are white, and now there is snow on the ground. Any suggestions for how to deal with that?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi,
First two weeks you have rubber stoppers on the electrodes so they won't get corrected no matter what. You walk them right up to the flag, when they hear the BEEP, you pull on the leash and say NO! After two weeks or so they really start understanding. They must get ONE correction, so they understand what it is. [We had the "invisible fence" trainer do it for us] Once they learn the boundries, you can take every other flag away every week until they are gone. They only need the visual while training. [We have left a few up just to remember where the line is] I could throw a steak on the other side and they will not cross the line. 
I was very against this type of containment, until I saw how it works. I love my Golden's more than ANYTHING, and this is a good product. As I said I NEVER leave them out when I am not home. And I always check on them, but I can open my door, and let them out for as long as I want, and they are VERY HAPPY.
Hope this helps
Ron


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

*I love my fence*

an Invisible Fence is our only choice. We have had the fence at 2 previous homes out of choice, but this was necessity. We live on a golf course and can't have a regular fence as it would block our neighbors view of the green. Beau was trained to the fence at about 4 mos and our rescue has been trained in the last month. Dolly was much easier to train than Beau but both face distractions daily and will not cross the line. They are not left alone as their are constantly golfers coming down the cart path, and I am more worried about Beau hurting someone by licking them to death, than I am about someone hurting him. But anyway, Ivisible Fence is one of the best investments I have ever made.

Julie


----------



## spence (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi I'm a new member and a new Golden owner. I have always liked the idea of this under ground fence. I know a couple people that have it and it seems wonderful. I just have two questions. 1 is how old should the puppy be before you start with this underground fence training? 2 is my neigbor has 2 black labs, and they also have underground fece, how far apart should the two fences be? Thank you I will be posting pics of my new female Golden pup "Bailey"


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

*What about?*

What about if you have an invisible fence, that does not stop other animals or other people from entering the area does it? Just was thinking about it.....:bowl:


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

That is exactly the biggest drawback. It keeps your dogs in but does not keep other dogs or whatever out. So, as most have said, you should not leave them home alone with only the invisible fence protecting them. 
Dogs vary. One of mine stays in the yard no matter what. She seems to want to protect her turf. The other one sees the whole world as her back yard.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

*Ty's breeder*



Ty's Marty said:


> *Thank you, mojosums! Yes, that is"My Beau Ty"(AKC name) He is 21 months old...the other canine kid is actually my daughters black lab, Emma! *
> *Ty comes from a great pedigree...little did I know that when I pick the breeder in Ct., she was a new breeder but came highly recommended because she was mentored by a well established and respected breeder. His granddad is Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs(Kirby) The Top Specialty Winning Golden Retriever of all time:nchuck: , who has sired 100 Champions(he died in 2000) one of which was Ty's Mom( Ch.Goldtrak SteeleCreek Sorbet) Kirby has his own website at www.Rushhill.com If you would like to check it out...it's a great site.*
> *But I would have loved him even if he had no "blue blood" in his pedigree.. LOL But he is my "Blonde Surfer Dude" and he is beautiful...and would have made his granddaddy proud.*
> *There are more pictures of Ty in the gallery under Adult goldens and Funny goldens...he is very photogenic...I love taken pictures of him.*
> ...


I love Ty's head-who was the breeder and where is she located in Ct? I'd be interested in her future breedings. Thanks so much.

Peggy


----------



## Mary Jane (Aug 11, 2005)

I purchased the wireless fence (made by Pet Safe) and highly recommend it. I started using it when Roxie was 5 months old. Training her took only 3 days, she got zapped a couple times and now knows exactly where the boundry is. It's very convenient as it is also portable and the size of the boundry can be adjusted. I take it with me when I go to my cottage or visit family/friends out of town.


----------

